# Marathon shafts



## Sue_C. (Nov 28, 2011)

I have a convertable-type of cart, that I am converting even further.







I plan to get rid of the wire spoke wheels and go with metal/pneumatic, like in most marathon carriages. I am also having the shafts cut down and adding marathon shafts instead of regular ones.

As I am the only mini owner in the Provence, if not the Maritimes, that will have a "mini-marathon" cart, I have no where to go to for measurements etc...so here I am, wanting to pick your brains.





If anyone here has a cart or wagon with mini-sized marathon shafts, could you do me the large favour of giving me some measurements? I need the length from the centre of the crosspiece to the tug-end, and perhaps width at the tugs.

Would you mind sending me some nice close-up pictures of the shape of the shafts from cross-piece to tug?

Do you use side-bumpers to protect the horse's sides at the tugs?

I am pretty excited about getting this all rigged up for next season, and plan to use this cart for our roadster and games classes as well.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Nov 28, 2011)

Ooh, fun!



Can you post a picture of your existing cart for us? Most the carts with marathon shafts also have the shaft running low along the horse's side then coming up to the tugs and the closed loop so if yours is designed more horizontally than we may need to take that into account before providing measurements, etc.

If your marathon shafts end with any kind of point then yes, I'd use Shaft Shields or some other kind of bumpers. I prefer the models that end in a very rounded loop so they don't poke the horse but even then a sensitive animal may need some protection to keep them happy depending on how it hits their sides as they turn.

Generally speaking what's important is how the shafts fit your own individual animal so you should be able to get what you need just by comparing with your current setup. Mark out the place on the full-length shafts where they float in the tug currently, allow at least another tug loop width on either side of that, and that's about how wide (and how far from the cart) your marathon shaft loops should be placed. You want the shaft loops to be nice and close to the horse's sides and generally a little higher than ordinary shafts would sit, and of course plenty of room out behind that for the horse's hips to swing over as they make those dramatic bends. What those particular measurements are going to be depends on both your horse and the pre-existing cart you're working with.

Let's see pix!

Leia


----------



## brasstackminis (Nov 28, 2011)

I think that my marathon shaves are adjustable...one part slides over the other and can be screwed into the appropiate length. Not too sure as I have been ignoring it until my quick release tugs get here...I might get too tempted and drive anyways.



Sounds like that might be a good system to implement...then you can adjust it as you see fit!


----------



## Sue_C. (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't think I have any good pics handy, but will look. It is a regular kind of cart that the basket comes out of for roadster, only not as low as the Jeralds and the like, as this was a home-built cart. It was actually made by a forum member several years ago...do you remember "Boinky"? (Hilary Jipson)

Yeah, the lower shafts I cannot do if I go with the 24" wheels, but am going to attempt to lower the draft if I can by moving the swingle tree. If I cannot find 24" wheels however, I will be using 20" and MIGHT be able to angle the shafts up a bit, but I don't think it would make a difference in the cart, so might not bother. My biggest concern is to get those shaft tips out of the way, and get rid of the wire wheels. Oh, and I am changing the seat too. It is a single-seater, and I am having a frame made for a double seat, so will make something like a removable wedge seat for it.

Right!!! The shafts CAN come closer to the horse. I find with the super V collar and buckle in traces, I needed a bit more space between the shafts of my carts, but where the shaft ends will end at the tugs, it isn't a problem. HMMMmmmmmm...

I can make the bumpers, so think I shall. A couple of friends of mine drive their Morgans and Halflingers with the pads, (and looped shafts) and the pads are all scuffed up, so I am sure the horse is much more comfortable with them.

Okay, I found a couple of old pictures of the cart. they are small, but you can see what it is at least. It is just sitting around, unused, so it is either sell it or make it into what I want. the wheels on it in the pics are 26", which are far too big for the mare I am driving now. This gelding was 38", my mare is only 33.50".


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 3, 2011)

Okay then...looking around at some other carts with marathon shafts, I had a look at a friend's Pacific, and the shafts on it are straight, and seem to work...so hoping it works with mine as well. I think I will have to make a visit and check her's out more closely.


----------

